# Post Conversion Problems? Post Here Please.



## Bob Hubbard

If you encounter a problem, see somethings broken, or such, please let us know.  Admins are working through things as quickly as we can but as always, every bit of info helps.

Thanks!

Also my personal thanks to Forum Foundry's admins and Cereal Killer for tackling this conversion.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I cannot connect with TapaTalk on an iPhone 6 Plus, latest versions of TapaTalk and iOS.


----------



## ballen0351

Cell phone version of the site is less then desirable.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

What are you viewing it on Ballen0351 as it looks good on my Windows Phone.


----------



## veraderock

Dirty Dog said:


> I cannot connect with TapaTalk on an iPhone 6 Plus, latest versions of TapaTalk and iOS.



We're working on getting tapatalk fixed up asap. We should have it running properly by the end of the day. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cereal killer

veraderock said:


> We're working on getting tapatalk fixed up asap. We should have it running properly by the end of the day. Thanks for the heads up!


This and.....

The site renders beautifully on native browsers. It's super fast and is like its own application. Xenforo is pretty good like that.


----------



## ballen0351

I'm in the galaxy S5 using Firefox browser and it's all choppy the main banner is chopped in half and has large white box.  Words are overlapping eachother.


----------



## cereal killer

ballen0351 said:


> I'm in the galaxy S5 using Firefox browser


There's the problem. Firefox isn't up to snuff just yet. Try a different browser. I'm on Windows Phone and just checked site on a Nexus 5 all without graphics issues


----------



## ballen0351

I logged in on the regular Google Chrome browser and it's the same thing.  I'll try and take a screen shot and show you what it looks like.


----------



## ballen0351

It gets even more jumbled when you go into a particular thread


----------



## cereal killer

Thanks Ballen! Stand by!


----------



## ballen0351

cereal killer said:


> Thanks Ballen! Stand by!


Nice whatever you did made a big improvement already.  I don't know how you computer guys do what you do but good job


----------



## ballen0351

Once you guys get the conversion done and squared away.  Can I suggest they add the last thread name to the section.  For example in the Karate section it just says new post and the time it was posted.  On the old system it would tell you what thread had the new comment. Not just new.  It shows up like that on a computer but not on the cell phone screen.


----------



## Transk53

On my Nokia, it is just the MT badge that is not displaying correctly. It looks like it has slipped down a little from the top header. The rest looks great in landscape


----------



## cereal killer

ballen0351 said:


> Nice whatever you did made a big improvement already.





Transk53 said:


> On my Nokia, it is just the MT badge that is not displaying correctly.



Thanks for your patience, we're still tweaking it and will get it squared away.


----------



## Transk53

cereal killer said:


> Thanks for your patience, we're still tweaking it and will get it squared away.



Sure you will. Well you lot have done a hell of good job in what, 24 hours or so. So yeah cool


----------



## cereal killer

Transk53 said:


> Sure you will. Well you lot have done a hell of good job in what, 24 hours or so. So yeah cool


Thanks for the support!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See, I told y'all MT was in good hands.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Personally I love this new look!  Love the new features and think this conversion has gone great!!!


----------



## Dirty Dog

I think overall it's gone exceptionally well. There is a small learning curve, mostly on the mod stuff (anybody wanna volunteer to be banned? ) but I do think it's an upgrade, not just a conversion.


----------



## jks9199

Dirty Dog said:


> I cannot connect with TapaTalk on an iPhone 6 Plus, latest versions of TapaTalk and iOS.





ballen0351 said:


> Cell phone version of the site is less then desirable.


I agree.  Tapatalk is not able to connect (I don't know if Tapatalk and the new software just don't talk, or if the links have changed and that's the end of the problem), and I found the format to be a challenge on my cell.  Might be fine with a tablet or one of the newest super-giganto phones... but I can't carry a backpack around to tote one of those!    I had trouble hitting the links I wanted, and it seemed to load slowly/unevenly.  Admittedly -- my phone isn't the newest, and I don't have the latest version of the Android OS...


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> I think overall it's gone exceptionally well. There is a small learning curve, mostly on the mod stuff (anybody wanna volunteer to be banned? ) but I do think it's an upgrade, not just a conversion.



Yeah I am willing if you want to test it? But not posting nuffin


----------



## Transk53

One thing I have noticed is that the Google index needs a bit of attention, if web based.

Error on clicking of FMAF tab> 
404 Not Found
nginx/1.6.2


----------



## Steve

Little thing, but I tend to navigate without the mouse as much as possible.  When I put my user name in, the next logical spot in the tab sequence should be the password field, but it's not.

Just logged off to tab through.  Looks like, from the user name field, you'd have to tab through every other link on the page (which is a ton) to get to the password field.  It's mildly (very mildly) bothersome for me.  But I don't know whether we have any low vision or blind users here, but anyone on a screen reader would go nuts trying to just log on.


----------



## jezr74

Anyone able to tell if there is a global thread settings option, I like the newest posts on top etc.


----------



## Transk53

jezr74 said:


> Anyone able to tell if there is a global thread settings option, I like the newest posts on top etc.



Remember the migration to this board will have quirks. Let it bed in and I am sure you will like it!


----------



## K-man

OK, what have you done with my emoticons?  How can I properly express myself when you have removed half my vocabulary?


----------



## cereal killer

K-man said:


> OK, what have you done with my emoticons?  How can I properly express myself when you have removed half my vocabulary?


Ahh yes!! I'll get some emoticons installed tomorrow.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Can I get a  emoticon? There are times when it's really really needed...


----------



## K-man

Dirty Dog said:


> Can I get a  emoticon? There are times when it's really really needed...


I need my BS one. Sometimes it needs to be used more than once, not to mention my little signature asian man.


----------



## jks9199

Workibg on my phone now. Firefox is working better than Chrome. Still having to hit tiny links or buttons with day fingers though


----------



## Dirty Dog

Works very nicely with Safari on the iPhone 6 Plus. I do prefer TapaTalk, though.


----------



## jezr74

Transk53 said:


> Remember the migration to this board will have quirks. Let it bed in and I am sure you will like it!


Cool, don't mind if it's not a feature. Just wondering if I should stop looking for it


----------



## Chris Parker

Bob Hubbard said:


> If you encounter a problem, see somethings broken, or such, please let us know.  Admins are working through things as quickly as we can but as always, every bit of info helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also my personal thanks to Forum Foundry's admins and Cereal Killer for tackling this conversion.



I'm noticing something a little odd in my old posts… whenever I have a comma, it seems to add a sequence of numbers and icons, most commonly &#8230; 

Not sure if this is happening on anyone else's posts (I haven't seen it anywhere else)… but it appears to be in the majority, if not all, my posts. Hmm.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jezr74 said:


> Cool, don't mind if it's not a feature. Just wondering if I should stop looking for it


Some things are going to be in different places.some will work/look a little different, and some things are very different.

We basically went from knob & tube wiring and a fuse box to nice modern romex and a breaker panel.  We went from a Model T to a Tesla S.  We went from an Abacus to an iMac with Retina display.  Not that I'm saying vB was a bit...outdated.  No, I'd never say that. 

Keep letting us know what's gone missing or weird. It's being looked at.  Me, I'm staying out of the kitchen until they're done.  Last time I poked something back there WNY flooded.


----------



## cereal killer

Emoticons uploaded!


----------



## Steve

Quite a selection!   I'll probably get this one a lot!


----------



## jks9199

jks9199 said:


> Workibg on my phone now. Firefox is working better than Chrome. Still having to hit tiny links or buttons with day fingers though


And, I can see, I'll have to look at font setting options!  I actually thought that was reasonably close when I wrote it...  Should be "fat fingers" not "day fingers"!


----------



## tshadowchaser

Wow  Looks like some people where able to see the site yesterday.  I could not get on until 4pm today.  Keep getting a 404 error message until then.  
Only complaint I have so far is my avatar loks ugly when blown up  but that's most likely my fault


----------



## seasoned

Good evening, quick question. Off my cell phone I do a Google search find martial talk log in and enter the site and forums with no problem.
Off my desk top I do the same thing, log in and the welcome page pops up and I hit forum button and get a 404 error. Any suggestions??


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Google martialtalk and use the new link.  I got the 404 message when trying to use the old link.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Don't bother with google. Just put the address
martialtalk.com
into your address bar and see if that fixes it.


----------



## seasoned

Ok, I tried both suggestions above and sadly they didn't work. I ended up downloading Mozilla Firefox which got me in. Good or bad I don't know, but, I'm up and running.


----------



## Dirty Dog

That's odd. I've connected from a PC using plain old IE as well as Chrome without any problems. I've used Safari on the iPhone 6 Plus without any problems.
Maybe you need to clear your cookies? It's possible you're being sent to the wrong link. Firefox as a fresh install wouldn't be checking those cookies.


----------



## jks9199

Try wiping your cookies and history/cache whatever other browser you were using.  As part of the software changeover, the old "splash page*" *with links to the forums, staff, etc. was dropped, and you go straight to the forums at MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community . But your browser may be trying to use the old info -- and you get the 404 error.  If I use my old bookmarks for some of the mod stuff -- I get the same thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sounds like a cache issue. Clearing it should help in most cases.


----------



## jezr74

Sometimes the /forum/forums.php is captured in your bookmarks, maybe check to make sure it's only martialtalk.com now and is not auto populating in your browser? it won't recognize the php extension.


----------



## Balrog

Oops....trying to take a poll, got an error.    What is your main focus MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## Dirty Dog

Woot woot!
TapaTalk is working again. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Transk53

Clearing the browser cache and re-bookmarking worked for me. On the phone though, there were no issues. Guess probably because I used the Noika the next day after going live.

EDIT> Aside from the logo.


----------



## Tames D

I'm still unable to access areas I had access to before the conversion.


----------



## tshadowchaser

on my laptop I have no problem accessing the site  on my PC  I have cleared all catches a couple times tried googlestill get a 404.
I changed back to Internet Explorer on the PC and can get on but some problems with posting and spelling corrections which may be from my server not yours.

Did we lose some post count when the conversion changed over?
not a problem but someone want to explain  Points, and rateings

Is there a way to see who is online/viewing the forum


----------



## Transk53

tshadowchaser said:


> on my laptop I have no problem accessing the site  on my PC  I have cleared all catches a couple times tried googlestill get a 404.
> I changed back to Internet Explorer on the PC and can get on but some problems with posting and spelling corrections which may be from my server not yours.
> 
> Did we lose some post count when the conversion changed over?
> not a problem but someone want to explain  Points, and rateings



Try cut and paste below into your address bar on the PC. Could also try hitting Ctrl - H on google, delete the history from the end of time.

MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## Tez3

cereal killer said:


> Ahh yes!! I'll get some emoticons installed tomorrow.




Can we have the martial arts related ones please, like the 'bowing' and swords etc?


----------



## jks9199

To the best of my knowledge, no content was lost.  There have been some minor changes in the "back room" about how we do a few things due to differences in software, but nobody should find any missing posts because of that.  It is, I think, possible that something posted during the transition could be lost; that's going to be something the folks from Forum Foundry can address better than I can.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

I've had no problems - but why the change..?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ks - learning to fly said:


> I've had no problems - but why the change..?


The version of vBulletin we were running was obsolete and falling apart (much like vBulletin as a brand).  Xenforo is modern, loads faster, has better mobile capabilities, and is actively maintained by the vendor.


----------



## jks9199

ks - learning to fly said:


> I've had no problems - but why the change..?


It's explained in [Software Conversion]Martial Talk Extreme Makeover. Basically, the old software was just that - OLD.  And outdated.  Xenforo, the new program, is newer and better and has some nice features.  It'll take a little getting used to -- but it's not taking long.  It's pretty intuitive to use.

And... I see Bob & I crossposted!


----------



## Transk53

Still have a few instances of post alert not of not, well alerting. Know the bedding period will a bit touchy. The rest seems fine, but where has the auto quote gone? Can't seem to find it, yeah I can do it manually al right, but sometimes a lot easier to miss the first tag. Sorry, I am not moaning, just a little set.

EDIT> within the rich text editor or whatever it is.


----------



## jks9199

Transk53 said:


> Still have a few instances of post alert not of not, well alerting. Know the bedding period will a bit touchy. The rest seems fine, but where has the auto quote gone? Can't seem to find it, yeah I can do it manually al right, but sometimes a lot easier to miss the first tag. Sorry, I am not moaning, just a little set.
> 
> EDIT> within the rich text editor or whatever it is.


If you use the REPLY button at the bottom of a post, it'll automatically include it as a quote.  If you simply start typing a reply in the box at the bottom, no quotes.  If you want to multi-quote from more than one post, it's a little more combersome.  You have to select the posts, hit reply, and then manually insert the others.  (I think it's available as a pop-up from more options if you've set up the multi-quote.)


----------



## Transk53

jks9199 said:


> If you use the REPLY button at the bottom of a post, it'll automatically include it as a quote.  If you simply start typing a reply in the box at the bottom, no quotes.  If you want to multi-quote from more than one post, it's a little more combersome.  You have to select the posts, hit reply, and then manually insert the others.  (I think it's available as a pop-up from more options if you've set up the multi-quote.)



Yeah thanks, but multi quoting is easier with the option tab. Cut and paste what you want, select all and quote, simples


----------



## Transk53

I can now see those quote/reply tabs. Nice touch.


----------



## ballen0351

I'm not able to edit my posts on a cell phone.  I click the edit button and it never loads the post to fix it.  The edit works fine on a computer


----------



## Tames D

Tames D said:


> I'm still unable to access areas I had access to before the conversion.


I'm still having the same problem.


----------



## arnisador

Interface is much less visually appealing, but works fine. Still getting used to it. Is Trophy Points where Reputation Points went?


----------



## tshadowchaser

Do we still have an ignore option?


----------



## cereal killer

Here's how to multi-quote and 'trim the fat' (only use what you want from the different quotes)
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________







Here's a cool little feature that I'm not sure anyone has discovered yet. This new way to multi-quote will take the place of the old "one" if you are looking to multi-quote SPECIFIC things members are saying. Here's how it works:

Left click and drag your cursor over the the specific text you want to quote (ie. highlight text/see above)
Choose +Quote or Reply (see above). Choosing +Quote will enter the highlighted text into the multi-quote que. Choosing Reply will reply ONLY to the text you highlighted.
Keep choosing/highlighting the text/members in posts that you wish to multi-quote and choose +Quote to add them to the multi-quote cue. When done scroll down to the text box and choose "insert quotes"
You will be presented with the all the quotes and usernames of everyone you quoted (see below).








You can now rearrange the quotes in whatever order you wish by hovering over the quote/entry (cursor will change) and by left clicking and dragging the quote up/down. You can also leave the quotes as is. Once your satisfied with the order choose "quote these messages" and away you go


----------



## cereal killer

tshadowchaser said:


> Do we still have an ignore option?


Yes..click on username and choose ignore


----------



## tshadowchaser

I have never put anyone on ignore yet but thanks for telling me how if it gets to that point


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lost all the icons for liking a post


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> Lost all the icons for liking a post


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ballen0351 said:


> I'm not able to edit my posts on a cell phone.  I click the edit button and it never loads the post to fix it.  The edit works fine on a computer



Android, Ios or Windows on your phone?



Tames D said:


> I'm still having the same problem.



Holiday weekend.  Forum permissions are being worked on.



arnisador said:


> Interface is much less visually appealing, but works fine. Still getting used to it. Is Trophy Points where Reputation Points went?



Site will be "prettied up" once most issues are ironed out.

As to trophy points / rep, Not sure.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Balrog said:


> Oops....trying to take a poll, got an error.    What is your main focus MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


http://www.martialtalk.com/threads/what-is-your-main-focus.116375/

Adding a poll required a premium membership before the upgrade. I think. (Been ages since I looked at that). Might still be the case



tshadowchaser said:


> Did we lose some post count when the conversion changed over?
> not a problem but someone want to explain  Points, and rateings
> 
> Is there a way to see who is online/viewing the forum





jks9199 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, no content was lost.  There have been some minor changes in the "back room" about how we do a few things due to differences in software, but nobody should find any missing posts because of that.  It is, I think, possible that something posted during the transition could be lost; that's going to be something the folks from Forum Foundry can address better than I can.



Post counts may be processed differently,and only count what you have permission to view.  IE, ex mods may lose post count from the mod area when they stop being a mod.   Not sure, just a guess on my part.

Points n ratings I have no idea on at the moment.

Who's online: look along the right side of the main forum screen.  I can see some avatars there and some links. Not sure who else can right now.



Tez3 said:


> Can we have the martial arts related ones please, like the 'bowing' and swords etc?



I expect at least some of those will be back shortly.


Just a side note: Most of us on staff are learning as we go right now.  It's all new stuff for us.  Please be patient as we work through things, but also please keep the feedback good and not so good coming.   Thank you.


----------



## Blindside

Using a Windows Lumia 900, on Tapatalk I can find the listing for MartialTalk, but it comes up with an error when I try to link to the forum.


----------



## cereal killer

Blindside said:


> Using a Windows Lumia 900, on Tapatalk I can find the listing for MartialTalk, but it comes up with an error when I try to link to the forum.


TapaTalk support will be added back by the end of next week, in the meantime feel free to use that native browser on your Lumia. I have a Lumia Icon and surf MT all the time. It works pretty awesome and looks great too.


----------



## tshadowchaser

If we start a conversation with someone is there an alert or something that tells us if and when they reply.  
I know Im asking alot of questions  just trying to figure all of the new stuff out


----------



## Dirty Dog

You will receive an alert if someone rates one of your posts, quotes one of your posts, or sends a conversation message (what were called PMs in the old software).


----------



## tshadowchaser

ok thanks


----------



## Carol

Pretty slick!  Thanks all for your hard work.  Looking forward to the upcoming Tapatalk support, too


----------



## Dirty Dog

Will the auto-censor be re-installed?


----------



## cereal killer

Dirty Dog said:


> Will the auto-censor be re-installed?


It works a little different. I have to manually add censored words to the filter. Hit me up via conversation and let me know the words that were censored and I will add them if need be. Thanks!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Personally, I think "bad dog" should be censored.


----------



## Tez3

Please consider that 'English' English and 'American' English have several words that while are the same word have totally different meanings and therefore get censored when I use them in the context I normally use them. 

One thing I thought a tad odd was that when I looked up X's profile there is a little message that says 'X is not following you' this is however very reassuring to know, I shan't have to keep looking over my shoulder now.

Oh and when someone else gets a 'disagree' why can't I see who it is?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tez3 said:


> Please consider that 'English' English and 'American' English have several words that while are the same word have totally different meanings and therefore get censored when I use them in the context I normally use them.



Such as? Reply via conversation for examples please.



Tez3 said:


> One thing I thought a tad odd was that when I looked up X's profile there is a little message that says 'X is not following you' this is however very reassuring to know, I shan't have to keep looking over my shoulder now.



"Following" replaces "friends" from the old software. A person can "follow" you, meaning that they will be updated on your public postings.



Tez3 said:


> Oh and when someone else gets a 'disagree' why can't I see who it is?



Odd. I see "list" next to the ratings for a post. That shows who gave the rating.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> View attachment 19063



Yeah, I know, they were not there and still aren't there


----------



## Xue Sheng

It seems they have returned


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> It seems they have returned


No clue.  Maybe a caching issue, might be something else being worked on in the back that's effecting that.  I know we're still working on cleaning up some conflicts in the user permissions so that might be it.


----------



## Transk53

Picking up on the ratings thing. I assume you have to hover the pointer over the top. Don't see who has done what either in terms rating etc.
Also, has anybody else have an issue with the tab key logging. Mine skips a box after having typed in my username.


----------



## Steve

Transk53 said:


> Picking up on the ratings thing. I assume you have to hover the pointer over the top. Don't see who has done what either in terms rating etc.
> Also, has anybody else have an issue with the tab key logging. Mine skips a box after having typed in my username.


I commented on this before.  It's a tab order thing, and it's a little annoying. 

I'm also having a strange issue where, when I click on the post reply button, my browser minimizes.  It's not a deal breaker, but it's a little strange.


----------



## Steve

I really like the various icons below the posts.  I'm enjoying the ability to use the new tags.  It's much more specific to click on agree, disagree, useful, etc. than to neg rep or just not comment.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> I'm also having a strange issue where, when I click on the post reply button, my browser minimizes.  It's not a deal breaker, but it's a little strange.



I get that, sometimes. It only seems to happen when I'm at work on one of the old systems. I think they're running like Windows 3.1 or something...

OK, they're not that far out of date. They're actually running WindowsXP and IE from that era.


----------



## Transk53

Steve said:


> I commented on this before.  It's a tab order thing, and it's a little annoying.
> 
> I'm also having a strange issue where, when I click on the post reply button, my browser minimizes.  It's not a deal breaker, but it's a little strange.



Oh okay. Tabs across the login point, but does not highlight the password box. No biggie, but on my own machine, I can use "remember password".


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> I get that, sometimes. It only seems to happen when I'm at work on one of the old systems. I think they're running like Windows 3.1 or something...
> 
> OK, they're not that far out of date. They're actually running WindowsXP and IE from that era.


 Ha.  For the record, I'm using Windows 3.11 (Windows for Workgroups, if you will recall).  I'm actually accessing the internet through a shell account using a vintage version of Mosaic.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Ha.  For the record, I'm using Windows 3.11 (Windows for Workgroups, if you will recall).  I'm actually accessing the internet through a shell account using a vintage version of Mosaic.



Holly ****! Really?
I have to admit, after reading your posts on home theater systems PC, I kind of made the assumption that your computers would be up to date...


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> Holly ****! Really?
> I have to admit, after reading your posts on home theater systems PC, I kind of made the assumption that your computers would be up to date...


 LOL.  No.  I'm not, but wouldn't it be awesome if I were? 

Off topic tangent, but when you mentioned Windows 3.1, I flashed back.  I was at the University of Washington in 1994 when I first saw the internet through a graphical browser.  I was using Windows 3.11 and did indeed have a shell account through the university, text only.  Because windows 3.11 didn't have winsock, I actually used an application called "twinsock" that essentially replicated that functionality.  It was a beast that involved actually compiling c## code Seeing a website that was all text and then seeing it in a browser was truly one of those "Oh SH##, that is AWESOME!" moments in my life.


----------



## Dirty Dog

csh, telnet, ftp and USENET, baby...

Damn, now I feel old again.


----------



## Steve

Dirty Dog said:


> csh, telnet, ftp and USENET, baby...
> 
> Damn, now I feel old again.


Yeah man.  I remember going down to the Software Etc. store and picking up a printed sheet they had available with all of the local bulletin boards on them.  Dial in... 1200 baud (I upgraded from 1200 baud to 14.4... talk about FAST!), post to the discussions, play the door games and download files using xmodem, ymodem and the blazing fast zmodem (or szmodem).


----------



## Dirty Dog

Steve said:


> Yeah man.  I remember going down to the Software Etc. store and picking up a printed sheet they had available with all of the local bulletin boards on them.  Dial in... 1200 baud (I upgraded from 1200 baud to 14.4... talk about FAST!), post to the discussions, play the door games and download files using xmodem, ymodem and the blazing fast zmodem (or szmodem).



1200 baud? Piffle... 300 baud acoustic modems, dude.

There was a time when I could actually make a connection (no data, but sync up and connect) by whistling into the handset. Geekfest, 1982!!!


----------



## Steve

You are old.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol

Dirty Dog said:


> 1200 baud? Piffle... 300 baud acoustic modems, dude.
> 
> There was a time when I could actually make a connection (no data, but sync up and connect) by whistling into the handset. Geekfest, 1982!!!



I think we knew each other back then.  You were known as Dirty Captain Crunch  
/obscure geek reference


----------



## ballen0351

Im having trouble with the PM system today.  It shows new messages but when I click inbox it goes to a blank white screen.I have to keep exiting out and reloading before it works.  THen when I try to respond I keep getting getting a java script error and have to try to send like 6 or 7 times before it sends it.
The entire page it really slow today.  
Also several times today Id hit the reply on a post and it would kick me out to the main page again


----------



## Transk53

Could someone pleas tell this idiot how to see the thanks, agrees and so on. I hover over the icon, but nothing shows?


----------



## ballen0351

Still keep getting a blank white screen when I click on some of the threads.  Other times it just refreshes back to the main page


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> Could someone pleas tell this idiot how to see the thanks, agrees and so on. I hover over the icon, but nothing shows?



Are you talking about seeing likes/etc that others have given you, or the buttons to like a post?
Ones you're given show up in the lower left corner of the liked post. The icons to the lower right you hover over and click to like a post.
If you want to see old likes, you can check under the ALERTS button or in your profile.



ballen0351 said:


> Still keep getting a blank white screen when I click on some of the threads.  Other times it just refreshes back to the main page



Odd. I'm not having any problem like that. It does seem that things take longer to load when I'm on this computer (Windows 8 with desktop IE) compared to my laptop (Windows 7 with IE) or even from work (Windows XP with a crayon).


----------



## ballen0351

Yeah when the white screen shows up the address bar at the top gets some crazy url address I'll write it down next time.


----------



## Transk53

Dirty Dog said:


> Are you talking about seeing likes/etc that others have given you, or the buttons to like a post?
> Ones you're given show up in the lower left corner of the liked post.



Yes, but other members rather than mine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ballen0351 said:


> Still keep getting a blank white screen when I click on some of the threads.  Other times it just refreshes back to the main page



It's being looked into.



Transk53 said:


> Yes, but other members rather than mine.



Might be a permissions setting like the old rep system had.


----------



## ballen0351

Thanks not trying 


Bob Hubbard said:


> It's being looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a permissions setting like the old rep system had.


to be a pain just didnt know if anyone else has that issue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not a pain.  We can't fix it if we don't know it's broken / still broken.


----------



## Danny T

The only way I've been able to see all the likes, agrees, etc. on a post that has multiples is to go to my account and personal details, click on Ratings Received on the left side of the screen. All ratings will be listed and whom.


----------



## ballen0351

I keep getting this error when I try to open my PM inbox


----------



## cereal killer

ballen0351 said:


> I keep getting this error when I try to open my PM inbox


That happens because you are timing out. Once you refresh that fixes it (as you noticed), but your other issues seem to be browser/settings/cookie related. Have you changed the default settings of your browser or the way it handles cookies etc etc?

Make sure you put a check mark in the 'Stay logged in' as well


----------



## cereal killer

Transk53 said:


> Could someone pleas tell this idiot how to see the thanks, agrees and so on. I hover over the icon, but nothing shows?





 
When a post is rated (see above) hit 'list'. That will show you who's liked, agreed, disagreed etc the post.


----------



## ballen0351

cereal killer said:


> That happens because you are timing out. Once you refresh that fixes it (as you noticed), but your other issues seem to be browser/settings/cookie related. Have you changed the default settings of your browser or the way it handles cookies etc etc?
> 
> Make sure you put a check mark in the 'Stay logged in' as well


HMM it pops up in a few seconds is there a way to extend my time?  When I refresh I get the white screen then I need to close down the browser and stat over.  I have not changed any settings the old forum worked no problems and other forums I use are working fine.  What should I look for in my settings to fix it?


----------



## cereal killer

What browser are you using? Are you disabling scripts? Are you running a virus protection and having it monitor your browser?


----------



## Tez3

Having real problems logging on, when I do get here and click on I get white screen or the message Ballen gets, the inbox and alerts won't click on either. I refresh it several times before the site comes up. It's doing this on my tablet (which isn't connected to my computer) and the computer in the public library as well! This is the only site that is doing this. I think Ballen and I are having the same problem, this is first time I've got on today, I had to post a message in the one thread I could got on yesterday, to ask someone could pass it on.  
On this post I clicked reply to Ballen's but there's no quote and when I click on 'post reply' it will take a few minutes to post up on the site.


----------



## Danny T

cereal killer said:


> View attachment 19076
> When a post is rated (see above) hit 'list'. That will show you who's liked, agreed, disagreed etc the post.


I don't have a 'list' like shown. I have the thumbs up 'like x 2 maybe' or  the check mark 'agreed x 1' but no 'list'.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Still unable to use firefox on this  compter to log on to MT.
I have to switch to  IE and then my spelling corrector dose not work.
I have cleaned everything I can aybe my comp is just going bad again


----------



## Transk53

cereal killer said:


> View attachment 19076
> When a post is rated (see above) hit 'list'. That will show you who's liked, agreed, disagreed etc the post.



I do not see list. Nothing happens with the hover.


----------



## ballen0351

cereal killer said:


> What browser are you using? Are you disabling scripts? Are you running a virus protection and having it monitor your browser?


Ive tried Internet explorer, Firefox, and Google chrome all the same.  Ive used my phone my laptop at home and my work computer.  All different virus protection types.  Same issues on all of them.  I click on threads and it just resets to the home screen or I get the white screen.  I cant open alerts or inbox.  I have to hit post reply 3 or 4 times to get it to post.  I close out and reload the page 5 or 6 times just to get it to open.  If there is a better browser for me to try Ill try that.  Right now its very frustrating to even come here right now.  This just started over the last 2 days it was working ok before that.


----------



## Tez3

ballen0351 said:


> Ive tried Internet explorer, Firefox, and Google chrome all the same.  Ive used my phone my laptop at home and my work computer.  All different virus protection types.  Same issues on all of them.  I click on threads and it just resets to the home screen or I get the white screen.  I cant open alerts or inbox.  I have to hit post reply 3 or 4 times to get it to post.  I close out and reload the page 5 or 6 times just to get it to open.  If there is a better browser for me to try Ill try that.  Right now its very frustrating to even come here right now.  This just started over the last 2 days it was working ok before that.



That's what is happening to mine. I had to click on a few times to get Ballen's post as a quote.
There is a flashing 'line' over the alert icon after I try to click onto it.
The last post took a long time to load after I clicked it.


----------



## cereal killer

@Tez3 and @ballen0351 I found your issue. Check your conversations


----------



## cereal killer

Transk53 said:


> I do not see list. Nothing happens with the hover.


Can you take a screenshot of your post below in that link and post it? 

Post Conversion Problems Post Here Please. Page 6 MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community


----------



## jks9199

tshadowchaser said:


> Still unable to use firefox on this  compter to log on to MT.
> I have to switch to  IE and then my spelling corrector dose not work.
> I have cleaned everything I can aybe my comp is just going bad again


Have you made sure that your copy of Firefox is up to date?


----------



## ballen0351

cereal killer said:


> @Tez3 and @ballen0351 I found your issue. Check your conversations


Yep I logged out and it works fine.  If thats the punishment for getting a warning Id hate to see what happens if the give you an actual infraction


----------



## Tez3

I haven't  been able to click on to see any messages since the weekend, I have a computer guy coming to take computer away to check it over in a bit.


----------



## Transk53

cereal killer said:


> Can you take a screenshot of your post below in that link and post it?
> 
> Post Conversion Problems Post Here Please. Page 6 MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community



Not sure how this will help. In real time, I got the the I -- -- when hovering.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ballen0351 said:


> Yep I logged out and it works fine.  If thats the punishment for getting a warning Id hate to see what happens if the give you an actual infraction



We dispatch a Fast Action Response Team.


----------



## ballen0351

Bob Hubbard said:


> We dispatch a Fast Action Response Team.


At my 1st department we had a Fatal Accident Reconstruction Team.  Nobody noticed until they ordered Hats  LOL


----------



## ballen0351

By the way problem is fixed


----------



## cereal killer

Transk53 said:


> Not sure how this will help. In real time, I got the the I -- -- when hovering.


give it a shot now


----------



## jks9199

ballen0351 said:


> At my 1st department we had a Fatal Accident Reconstruction Team.  Nobody noticed until they ordered Hats  LOL


Oh, they noticed.  They just didn't really think that it'd get past the brass, and then they were stuck.  It's probably one of the oldest jokes in the accident reconstruction community.


----------



## ballen0351

jks9199 said:


> Oh, they noticed.  They just didn't really think that it'd get past the brass, and then they were stuck.  It's probably one of the oldest jokes in the accident reconstruction community.


Probably that's was before my time they just had all these FART hats and cover all in the uniform room.


----------



## jezr74

Not sure if right thread to post it, but a "back to top" button would be good when reading down a page of a thread and want to go to the top again.


----------



## Danny T

cereal killer said:


> give it a shot now


Works, Thanks


----------



## Transk53

cereal killer said:


> give it a shot now



Nice one ck, thank you. Was not sure how to display the symbol, but working on both the lappy and phone.


----------



## Chris Parker

jezr74 said:


> Not sure if right thread to post it, but a "back to top" button would be good when reading down a page of a thread and want to go to the top again.



Little blue box with an upwards arrow on the right-hand side of the screen… click it and see what happens…


----------



## Transk53

Chris Parker said:


> Little blue box with an upwards arrow on the right-hand side of the screen… click it and see what happens…



That has only just appeared for me today. Maybe the same for others.


----------



## jezr74

Chris Parker said:


> Little blue box with an upwards arrow on the right-hand side of the screen… click it and see what happens…



No arrow for me. Will keep an eye out for it, might be currently being worked on. thanks


----------



## Tez3

Cost me forty quid to fix


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Cost me forty quid to fix



What was wrong with it. Forty sounds cheap on the whole.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> What was wrong with it. Forty sounds cheap on the whole.



to be honest I have absolutely no idea. I am a complete computer illiterate, I know how to switch it and not much beyond that. I got on here so it's fixed as far as I know lol!


----------



## jks9199

jezr74 said:


> Not sure if right thread to post it, but a "back to top" button would be good when reading down a page of a thread and want to go to the top again.


If you're on a computer with a keypad, you can use your "HOME" key.


----------



## jks9199

jezr74 said:


> No arrow for me. Will keep an eye out for it, might be currently being worked on. thanks


Might also depend on your browser.  I recall seeing it on my cell phone browser, but haven't seen it on my laptop, where I use Firefox.


----------



## tshadowchaser

My problem seems to be fixed .


----------



## Transk53

jks9199 said:


> Might also depend on your browser.  I recall seeing it on my cell phone browser, but haven't seen it on my laptop, where I use Firefox.



Weird, now it is not showing in Chrome now. Mind you I switch between devices quite frequently, so maybe it is a browser issue.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> to be honest I have absolutely no idea. I am a complete computer illiterate, I know how to switch it and not much beyond that. I got on here so it's fixed as far as I know lol!


At least you know to turn it on. When I worked in IT years ago, I had to educate someone that there is a on/off switch on the PSU lol


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> At least you know to turn it on. When I worked in IT years ago, I had to educate someone that there is a on/off switch on the PSU lol



One of the joys of having kids is that they can do the technical things for you and show you how to do things, the downside of them not living at home anymore is it's harder to do things on your own! The upside of course is less mess and laundry


----------



## jezr74

jks9199 said:


> If you're on a computer with a keypad, you can use your "HOME" key.



But if I use one hand I have to put down my beer, and the other I have to let go of the mouse and find the key. In that time I can get distracted and end up reading blog posts about configuring F5 load balancers for virtual environments..


----------



## Transk53

The dislike button does not work on my mobile. In case good because I hit by accident. Was able to quickly hit "like"


----------



## K-man

The last couple of days the times are all mixed up. I'm not sure if I'm getting each posters local time but it's difficult to work out when people are posting.


----------



## K-man

OK. Now it's working fine. 

????


----------



## K-man

Um ... no it's not. People are posting in the future!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Let's sing together now...

"Let's do the time warp again..."


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## K-man

Dirty Dog said:


> Let's sing together now...
> 
> "Let's do the time warp again..."
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


OK. But will it fix my bloody clock?


----------

